# Sea Salt Melting into Ganache



## louisianagal (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi everyone! I make a chocolate cake that is topped with a ganache (chocolate, cream and a smidge of butter) and some coarse sea salt. Depending on the temperature (or, perhaps, the humidity), the salt sometimes dissolves straight into the ganache. Any tips on how to keep this from occurring? The salt I am using is Alessi brand all natural sea salt. 

Thanks in advance!

LG


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

All you can really do is manage the temperature and humidity, since you can't do anything about the nature of sea salt. Only sprinkle the salt on top after the ganache is set and very very cool or cold, and don't store the cake in humid and or cold places for very long. Another thing you might try is buying a coarser grind of salt so it's more visible and won't dissolve as fast. For instance, Himalayan Pink salt is very coarse and rather attractive. You might try that.


----------



## louisianagal (Sep 4, 2016)

Thank you, Chef Peon. I do have some Himalayan pink salt that is much coarser and would probably pretty up my cake. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/redface.gif


----------

